# Just a few protection pictures.



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Some protection pictures from today of my 9 month old(next week). We have started working a little defense and this was the first time she had seen a blind. 

Mina Protection pictures by mycobraracr1 - Photobucket


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Great pics- I love the 2nd one!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats 


How is it working in the sand vs. a grassy field?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Can we see more of the hottie behind the leash... ya know, for the girls on the forum?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

MrsK...I totally wanted to say that as soon as I saw the arms, but didn't. Glad you brought it up LOL


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> How is it working in the sand vs. a grassy field?


Grass is definately better. Less traction for the dogs and helpers on the dirt. It gets the job done though. 



Mrs.K said:


> Can we see more of the hottie behind the leash... ya know, for the girls on the forum?


Thanks but I'm a little shy :blush:.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the first few pictures! Scary view though! lol!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> I love the first few pictures! Scary view though! lol!


Thanks! I love them too! She is really responding well to the "pressure". I was complemented on how well "balanced" she is. It always makes me feel good. She looks and sounds so mean and aggresive but two minutes later will jump in the helpers lap and lick his face hahaha. She really enjoys the game.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She looks fierce! Awesome shots!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Impressive, she's really a good looking girl


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks! I love them too! She is really responding well to the "pressure". I was complemented on how well "balanced" she is. It always makes me feel good. She looks and sounds so mean and aggresive but two minutes later will jump in the helpers lap and lick his face hahaha. She really enjoys the game.


That's great! Duke only took it personal with one person. Our helper. lol! My trainer has done his protection work before while our helper was out of the country.... and Duke will still run up to him for pats and belly rubs right after protection work. He LOVES our trainer! For the most part, he just loves the game.... as long as you show no threat, he just wants to get some attention and give you kisses!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Someone else got some good obedience shots so I will post those when I get them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> Grass is definately better. Less traction for the dogs and helpers on the dirt. It gets the job done though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I'm a little shy :blush:.


Absolutely nothing to be shy about. 


Nice protection shots too, by the way.


----------

